# Fan temp control



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Where can I get a temperature control for my little amp rack fans?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

looking for something off the shelf? not sure there is anything.

you can make one pretty easy. get a temp module and wire it to a relay.

quick and dirty way is to just connect a relay to the RTO wire and have them come on when the amps come on.


http://www.st.com/st-web-ui/static/...ical/document/application_note/CD00178798.pdf


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Where can I find a low voltage temp module? I found some fix temp mods on Amazon but higher voltage.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Amazon.com : Coolerguys Thermal Fan Controller (Rev. 4) : Computers & Accessories

They had a programmable one but it is unavailable atm. In all honesty though. Just wire the fans into a relay and have them come on when you turn the system on. Basically with this controller they kick on at 87F and off at 80F.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Beckerson1 said:


> Amazon.com : Coolerguys Thermal Fan Controller (Rev. 4) : Computers & Accessories
> 
> They had a programmable one but it is unavailable atm. In all honesty though. Just wire the fans into a relay and have them come on when you turn the system on. Basically with this controller they kick on at 87F and off at 80F.


I`d do that, just wire it off amp control wire.


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

Stinger SGJ11 90° - 130° Automatic Fan Control with Adjustable


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Sweet. That outta work


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

What about this? Bout 1/2 price as others


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> What about this? Bout 1/2 price as others


About what?


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.coolcomponents.com/Basic-Temp-Controller-OnOff-Only_p_385.html


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

looks like it would work, but you will need to use it with a relay. doesnt look like it is designed to actually power anything. just a sensor.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> http://www.coolcomponents.com/Basic-Temp-Controller-OnOff-Only_p_385.html


This shouls do, its simpliest version, just on off no auto speed adjustment.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I was going to tap into power elsewhere to keep separate from audio. Seems a lot of people deal with noise issues running fans


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> I was going to tap into power elsewhere to keep separate from audio. Seems a lot of people deal with noise issues running fans


use control wire, computer fans consume less then 1watt in most cases, no relay needed, this sensor will be just fine. I installed similar in rack cases. Similar sensor controlled up to 6 140mm fans qith ease. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I just have 2 40mm fans. Don't really need them since my amps dont get hot but loose install points for not having them. 
Thanks


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> I just have 2 40mm fans. Don't really need them since my amps dont get hot but loose install points for not having them.
> Thanks


what about thermally controlled fans then? any point for not having that sensor? 
at all honesty don`t overcomplicate things, thermal controlled fans in your case is clearly overkill.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> what about thermally controlled fans then? any point for not having that sensor?
> at all honesty don`t overcomplicate things, thermal controlled fans in your case is clearly overkill.


Agree'd. 

My first amp rack I built I had two 80mm fans in which I just ran off power/ground and the remote turn on with the HU RTO. Simple. Trust me the more wiring you have to deal with the worse things get in the long run.

Currently I have all my amps in my spare tire well in which I have a false floor hiding it all. Currently I just have two fans on the MS8's remote turn on (output) just to keep air flowing. 

Eventually when finished it will consist of:

4 80mm fans total. Two inside to keep air moving, one bringing fresh/cool air into the space and one exhaust.

All this will be controlled by a temp controller:

Amazon.com : Coolerguys Programmable Thermal Fan Controller with LED Display : Computers & Accessories : Computers & Accessories 

This unit will be mounted up front (will have to extend all the wiring and temp prob) which with this unit I am able to adjust at what temp to turn the fans on/off from 32-211F or have it set for all time on. Also it displays the actual temp on screen so will come in handy as I can keep an eye on things.

I'm mainly concerned about summer time as internal temps, especially in the trunk can reach well into the 100's. Amps are all class D so won't produce a lot of heat but its more of a safe of mind type thing.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I found some temp sensing fans on amazon just the other day but did not save them, might be easier to use those with no sensor/controller. I have two case fans on my remote, I put a small 10A relay on the HU remote and run the fans and both amps off the little relay. I can hear them slightly with the car off and music low because one fan is quite old, keep meaning to replace it, it hums a little. I have a shelf rack under the deck, above my IB 15s. The fans blow up into the center of it between the amps. Maybe I should get temp sensing on them so they didn't run all winter lol.


Vantec Thermoflow TF6025 60x60x25mm Double Ball Bearing Temperature Controlled Case Fan (Black)
by Vantec
4.3 out of 5 stars See all reviews (7 customer reviews)
Price: $9.99 Free Standard Shipping (3-5 days)


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sqshoestring said:


> I found some temp sensing fans on amazon just the other day but did not save them, might be easier to use those with no sensor/controller. I have two case fans on my remote, I put a small 10A relay on the HU remote and run the fans and both amps off the little relay. I can hear them slightly with the car off and music low because one fan is quite old, keep meaning to replace it, it hums a little. I have a shelf rack under the deck, above my IB 15s. The fans blow up into the center of it between the amps. Maybe I should get temp sensing on them so they didn't run all winter lol.
> 
> 
> Vantec Thermoflow TF6025 60x60x25mm Double Ball Bearing Temperature Controlled Case Fan (Black)
> ...


I have two of these, nice little suckers, speed up as soon as ambient temp goes up. actually I have thesehttp://www.amazon.com/Silenx-IXP3412-iXtrema-Pro-Fan/dp/B000QIJR78/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374520062&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=silentx+60mm


----------



## nabman (Nov 6, 2011)

How about just putting a simple normally-open temperature controlled switch in the power line to the fans? You can get them separately or as a pack at assorted temperatures - KSD301 No Series Thermostat Assortment Kit Temperature Switch SKU103001 | eBay 

You can search for "temperature switch" on ebay to find more.

That way you can just use whatever fan you want - I used a bunch of 12V computer case fans. Basically I provide 12V to one end of the switch and connect the fan(s) to the other end. Normally the fans are off. When the temperature reaches a pre-determined level, the switch closes and the fan(s) come on. When the temperature drops below another level (usually a tad below the turn on point), the fan(s) stop.


----------



## StUpId8000 (Feb 15, 2009)

you guys know the "Temperature Controlled Case Fan" just run one speed unless you have them installed on something like a computer(or something like the Coolerguys Fan Controller) that can read the temperature and then adjust the speed to the fan.

The Basic Temp Controller (On/Off Only) one that was posted above would be best for car use. You can get super cheap but very functional Fan Controllers on ebay.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

StUpId8000 said:


> you guys know the "Temperature Controlled Case Fan" just run one speed unless you have them installed on something like a computer(or something like the Coolerguys Fan Controller) that can read the temperature and then adjust the speed to the fan.
> 
> The Basic Temp Controller (On/Off Only) one that was posted above would be best for car use. You can get super cheap but very functional Fan Controllers on ebay.


 regular fans controlled by motherboard in most cases just like you said but there is also fans with build in sensor, These linked in my previous post, I tested them placing in the oven, at room temp fans barely moving, placed in the oven speed up, maybe not very scientific experiment but practical. I don`t want to take it apart to convince skeptics you can buy one and prove me wrong.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I got the cool temp controller. Was 20 bucks. Plugs into power wire and turns on around 110 degrees. I will just run off hu turn on wire but don't want it on all the time. Just thinking thermal control adds a bit if coolness for maybe an extra point.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes they do have some built in just make sure many multi speed comp. fans rely on fan controllers and or motherboard control. There are a couple of models with built in control.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

This sounds like a neat project for the Arduino

Contact Neil


----------



## StUpId8000 (Feb 15, 2009)

interesting...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you are handy with a soldering iron you make a fan controller with a thermocouple and a 741 op-amp.

hotter it gets, faster it goes.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

minbari said:


> if you are handy with a soldering iron you make a fan controller with a thermocouple and a 741 op-amp.
> 
> hotter it gets, faster it goes.


+easy peasy


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Send me the diagram


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry to be rude but id love to see a diagram. Please.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

This is an example of one. Replace R3 and R4 with a 20k pot to control when the fan comes on.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats very cool thanks mr. Barr. I appreciate it now I have a better idea. Thank you very much I'll have to try it.


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

Im about to put fans in my trunk and was thinking in buying a fan controller, what do you guys think about this one?

https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/144-sentry-3-fan-controller.html


----------



## nabman (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been using the Sentry 2 to control 5 fans in a cabinet I built to house my equipment in the media room for quite some years. Works great!


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

nabman said:


> I've been using the Sentry 2 to control 5 fans in a cabinet I built to house my equipment in the media room for quite some years. Works great!


Thank you for the reply, the only thing is that I don't know how I can power this fan controller, it has a 4 pin Molex cable which it has 4 ground wires, one 12V wire and one 5V wire.

http://image.pinout.net/pinout_3_pin_files/Diagram-1.png


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

bigfastmike said:


> I got the cool temp controller. Was 20 bucks. Plugs into power wire and turns on around 110 degrees. I will just run off hu turn on wire but don't want it on all the time. Just thinking thermal control adds a bit if coolness for maybe an extra point.


If you really want to impress the judges have a CO2 fogger setup to spray the heatsinks when temp reaches a certain point


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

gstokes said:


> If you really want to impress the judges have a CO2 fogger setup to spray the heatsinks when temp reaches a certain point


Then when it is hot and humid water can build up inside the amp and short it out.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> Then when it is hot and humid water can build up inside the amp and short it out.


humidity and/or water does not reside inside the very warm contents of your average amplifier..


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

gstokes said:


> humidity and/or water does not reside inside the very warm contents of your average amplifier..


If the air is high in humidity and you spray freezing cold CO2 on the metal amp case water droplets will form.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> If the air is high in humidity and you spray freezing cold CO2 on the metal amp case water droplets will form.


Good point, lucky for us we live West of the Mississippi where the air is dry


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I never did put a controller on mine they still run off the little relay. But I have to remove my whole amp rack to get at the strut mounts now, so maybe some fan upgrades are in order.


----------



## Reverend Greg (Jan 13, 2016)

Came here looking for answers. 
Found this:








Coolerguys Programmable Fan Thermostat Controller with Staggered Interval Settings - - Amazon.com


Coolerguys Programmable Fan Thermostat Controller with Staggered Interval Settings - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------

